# USA's # 7 Golden is Mystic



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow, congrats!


----------



## Carmel (Feb 9, 2015)

Huge congratulations!! Are you going to Westminster?


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

How fantastic! Out of curiosity, how is that all calculated and figured?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Those were the AKC GCH stats. He is also # 7 Breed Verified


Breed Rankings: Verified
1.	GCH CH Easthill Broxden Woodland Lettuce Entertain You	429
2.	GCH CH Sandpiper's Let Freedom Ring	421
3.	CH GCH Summits The Vanilla Sky	252
4.	GCH CH Emery's White Out	221
5.	GCH CH Rush Hill's Drama'geddon JH	220
6.	CH GCH Goldruls It's All Greek To ME JH CD	140
7.	CH GCH Tamarack Billions Of Stars Over Poeticgold CGC	138
8.	CH GCH Brookshire's Croak N Dagger	130
9.	GCH CH Avalors Big Kahuna	123
10.	GCH CH Nautilus Keystone	112
11.	GCH Rush Hill's Drama'geddon Jh, Ratn	112
12.	GCH CH Forever's All Jacked Up CGC	110
13.	GCH CH Steadmor's Take A Gander	91
14.	CH Amica Fire On The Mountain	82
15.	GCH CH Alliebeckscion Love On The Rocks	80
16.	CH Teddybear's One Of A Kind	73
17.	CH GCH Scion Thank God I'm A Country Boy	59
18.	GCH CH My Buddy's Eye Of The Beholder RA NA RN	57
19.	CH GCH Goodtime's Sweet Talkin' Guy RN JC	55


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I have zero idea how they are calculated except perhaps by GCH points and Group placements????


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

There are all kinds of systems, but Mystic is hanging in at # 7 for all of them. I am thrilled bc he is so young, and also his handlers went to Disney and he played for a bunch of show days and missed some chances. This level is new to me, and I dont intend to tackle it fully unti Mystic is 4 and fully mature, but it is a first to see this and exciting.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Congratulations. His breeder must be over the moon to have placed Mystic in a home where he gets the opportunity to reach his full potential whether that's romping around in his very own winter wonderland at Poetic Gold or strutting his stuff in the ring.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am so thankful she picked me as a home. I dont think I have it in me to let him go for the year or two year stint it take to fight for the top spot though. He sleeps in bed and teaches STAR Puppy- I miss him even for these 4 week "show camps" now and then.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Congrats...I couldnt imagine what it feels to hear that news! That is so awesome! Is that his sibling on the list too?! If he continues the way he is going I am sure he will make it into the top 5!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Yes that is Fuzzie too! Right now, they are just puppies so they earned their goal of GCH with some extra gravy lol. We will try for a top spot when mature- perhaps 4 years old.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Congratulations. So excited for you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Mystic, that's a huge accomplishment. 
He's such a beautiful boy.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Yay, congratulations! He is a gorgeous boy!


----------



## MustLoveGoldens (Sep 13, 2014)

Congratulations! Awesome news! Mystic is very handsome. 
.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thank you! He and his sister Fuzz are tied at # 7 for the Canine Chronical Stas today:

1GCH CH Easthill Broxden Woodland Lettuce Entertain YouM57C Collins/L Fernandes/J Supple/J Ovalle/
2GCH CH Emery's White OutM49P Sherry/R Sherry/B Bischoff
3GCH CH Brookshire's Croak N DaggerF44S Donahey-Feeney/W Feeney
4GCH CH Sandpiper's Let Freedom RingM42t tsumura
5GCH CH Rush Hill's Drama'Geddon JHM37T Struble/M Struble/C Meddaugh
6GCH CH Summits The Vanilla SkyM35R Lee/B Johnson
7GCH CH Tamarack's Warm And FuzzyF30K Whipple/J Andras/A Andras
7GCH CH Tamarack Billions Of Stars Over PoeticgoldM30L Simmons
9GCH CH My Buddy's Eye Of The Beholder RA NAF29M Genova/S Herpolsheimer/L Chew
10GCH CH Highmark's Tootie Frutie Oh RudyM28L Willard/D Willard
10GCH CH Scion Thank God I'M A Country BoyM28P Simpson/E Howlerda
12GCH CH Goodtime's Sweet Talkin' Guy RNM27C Corral/K Smith/J Corral
13GCH CH Highlight N Cactus Kids Hot 2 TrotF26P Loves/M Rathbun/C Wilson
13GCH CH Nautilus KeystoneM26J MacKinnon
13GCH CH Steadmor's Take A GanderM26J Morasco/N Sherick
16GCH CH Goldruls It's All Greek To Me CD JHM25M Sarkin
16GCH CH Hytree Top GunM25C Ulm
18GCH CH Alliebeckscion Love On The RocksF21D Senterfitt/G Weisbart
18GCH CH Avalors Big KahunaM21L Reuter
20CH Doisaki N Rush Hill's Talk Of The TownF20T Struble/M Struble


----------



## MustLoveGoldens (Sep 13, 2014)

Congratulations again! Way to go Mystic and Fuzz!! 

Is Mystic going to the Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show next week in NYC?


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Woo hoo! Huge congrats!:artydude


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow! Congratulations! He is a beauty.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thank you! Mystic is the JV for Westminster, but he is going for the experience. His handler has her special from the last two years, so it is not his turn to be the primary focus. I hope to campaign him a little more seriously the year he is 4, and do his SDHF title. These small stints out learning to be a polished show dog are bite sized pieces of learning time, and then he can be home most of the time with us. It is still going to be fun for me to watch him at the Garden if there isnt a monster blizzard. I hope that Samantha wins- just love her BISS GCH Pebwin's Hocus Pocus SDHF. I have always adored her.


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

Your pick did it. She was pretty.

RETRIEVER (GOLDEN)
*Judge:* Ms. Marion Lyons
*Day:* February 17, 2015
*Time:* 2:15
*Ring:* 1



_Best of Breed Competition

_ B 16 GCH Pebwin Hocus Pocus 
*Breed:* Retriever (Golden)
*Sex:* Bitch
*AKC:* SR 62907003
*Date of Birth:* May 31, 2010
*Breeder:* Berna Hart Welch
*Sire:* Ch Monogram's Bada Bing
*Dam:* Ch Verdoro Pebwin CST
*Owner:* Art Cazares & Berna Welch
*Photos:* Breed judging

OS 63 GCH Sandpiper's Let Freedom Ring 
*Breed:* Retriever (Golden)
*Sex:* Dog
*AKC:* SR 69305401
*Date of Birth:* July 04, 2011
*Breeder:* Patty Pace
*Sire:* GCH Rush Hill Run'N Amuck At Abelard OA OAJ
*Dam:* Ch Avalor Sandpiper Tickled Pink
*Owner:* Toyomi Tsumura 
*Photos:* Breed judging

SEL 14 Ch Rainyday's Secret Garden 
*Breed:* Retriever (Golden)
*Sex:* Bitch
*AKC:* SR 68579901
*Date of Birth:* September 21, 2010
*Breeder:* Indya Sheehan
*Sire:* Ch Wochica My Promised Land
*Dam:* Ch Sunnybrae Rainyday's Awsm-Blsm
*Owner:* Indya Sheehan 

SEL 55 Ch Firstar's Blue Vespa Of Hallis CD RN CGC 
*Breed:* Retriever (Golden)
*Sex:* Dog
*AKC:* SR 59350702
*Date of Birth:* September 22, 2009
*Breeder:* Jane Coen
*Sire:* GCH My Buddy's Boppity-Bop Blue Moon
*Dam:* Firststar's Vente Of Hallis
*Owner:* Harry & Hollis Axelrod 

AOM 8 GCH Easthill Broxden Woodland Lettuce Entertain You 
*Breed:* Retriever (Golden)
*Sex:* Dog
*AKC:* SR 53250401
*Date of Birth:* September 17, 2008
*Breeder:* Sharon Shilkoff & Sandra Kim Hoffen & Amy Booth
*Sire:* Ch Easthill Broxden The Fig Is Up
*Dam:* Ch Woodland Kerry Oakie
*Owner:* C Collins & L Fernandes & J Supple & J Ovalle & A Booth

AOM 22 GCH Eagleridge Truckin In Style RN CGC 
*Breed:* Retriever (Golden)
*Sex:* Dog
*AKC:* SR 64142003
*Date of Birth:* September 03, 2010
*Breeder:* Dennis Williams
*Sire:* GCH Gemini Fallchase The Butler Did It
*Dam:* Eagleridge's Paint The Sky With Stars
*Owner:* Jen & Chris Huppert & Dennis Williams & Chatham Napoli

AOM 34 Ch Beau Geste Belhaven Rhf Callooh Callay 
*Breed:* Retriever (Golden)
*Sex:* Dog
*AKC:* SR 70854807
*Date of Birth:* December 22, 2011
*Breeder:* Janet K Bramhall
*Sire:* Belhaven RHF My Beamish Boy JH CGC
*Dam:* Beau Geste Geranium Kiss
*Owner:* Anne Angelastro & Jan Bramhall & Christine Calcinari

AOM 42 Yukon's Drunk On You High On Summertime 
*Breed:* Retriever (Golden)
*Sex:* Bitch
*AKC:* SR 73082801
*Date of Birth:* April 28, 2012
*Breeder:* John Devens & Charlene Devens
*Sire:* Ch Summits Goldentripinthelineofduty
*Dam:* GCH Numoon Yukon Anticipation
*Owner:* John & Charlene Devens 

AOM 52 Ch Goldruls It's All Greek To Me CD JH 
*Breed:* Retriever (Golden)
*Sex:* Dog
*AKC:* SR 75141103
*Date of Birth:* October 19, 2012
*Breeder:* Margie Sarkin
*Sire:* Ch Laurell's Goin' Great Guns
*Dam:* Ch Goldruls Keymand Performance RN
*Owner:* Margie Sarkin 


_Open Dogs

_ 1/W 31 Goldsmith Rumor Has It 
*Breed:* Retriever (Golden)
*Sex:* Dog
*AKC:* SR 76418402
*Date of Birth:* September 11, 2012
*Breeder:* Brian & Mary & Caroline Clegg
*Sire:* Ch Goldsmith Shoot To Kill
*Dam:* Ch Snowshoe Goldsmith Surfurr Girl
*Owner:* Brian & Mary & Caroline Clegg 

2/R 54 Gold-Rush Slim Shady 
*Breed:* Retriever (Golden)
*Sex:* Dog
*AKC:* SR 78235002
*Date of Birth:* May 16, 2013
*Breeder:* R Ann Johnson
*Sire:* Gold-Rush Homeland
*Dam:* Gold-Rush Oakland Laurel
*Owner:* R Ann Johnson 
_Bred by Exhibitor Bitches

_ 1 53 Emery's Time For Tea 
*Breed:* Retriever (Golden)
*Sex:* Bitch
*AKC:* SR 77875501
*Date of Birth:* April 29, 2013
*Breeder:* Brianna Bischoff
*Sire:* GCH Goodtime's I Rest My Case
*Dam:* GCH Emery's Alice In Wonderland
*Owner:* Lindsey Brown & Brianna Bischoff
_Open Bitches

_ 1/W/BW 59 Starquest Pathfinder's Breaking News CGC 
*Breed:* Retriever (Golden)
*Sex:* Bitch
*AKC:* SR 60187704
*Date of Birth:* January 04, 2010
*Breeder:* Marcia Seifert & Steven Seifert
*Sire:* Goldstorm Flyover At Kelore
*Dam:* Asterling's Let's Play N'ice
*Owner:* Laura Anne Bellochi 

2/R 60 Ventess Sophia Of Goldensglen 
*Breed:* Retriever (Golden)
*Sex:* Bitch
*AKC:* SR 67145010
*Date of Birth:* February 15, 2011
*Breeder:* Jane & Anna Stevens
*Sire:* Goldkitts Pride Of Cornwall At Ventess
*Dam:* Chris Ti Mia
*Owner:* Angel Martin 

3 20 Goldiva's Sweet Melissa 
*Breed:* Retriever (Golden)
*Sex:* Bitch
*AKC:* SR 75409501
*Date of Birth:* October 29, 2012
*Breeder:* Mary Dickinson
*Sire:* Goldiva's Waking Up In Vegas
*Dam:* Goldiva's Midsummer Night's Folly
*Owner:* Mary Dickinson


----------

